# Composite Mold



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

I have made a new slingshot design wich should add power and accuracy; I have a non working prototype that I will remold using resins. I plan on adding some milled glass as well. A company called something on has the mold stuff. It's incredible. You cut out the original, rebid, and pour your material back into the mold.
I plan to use back onyxx from smooth on first. It's got good tensile strength but the forces on the device means it has to be hard. These material composites are incredible. Hapco also makes great expoxies.

I didn't Oder enough mold star 15 and I will post the shooter so long as it works. Compared to a regular shooter, the way it's held and the device add 8 inces to the end extending draw length and the band is strapped underneath and come over the shaped ends, kind of like a lever.

In any event I want to improve my protypes and put a few out there. Does anyone have particular advise for this type of moulding?


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

A company called Smooth - On, not something


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool


----------

